# sex education



## ferny (Jan 30, 2005)

I just watched a thing on c4 where they a group of 30 or so people "debated" with Tony Blair. It was crap. A bit came up about sex education and some said how they were taught this, some were taught that so it got me wondering. What or how were you taught?

When I was nine I was sat down at school with the boys in my year and made to watch a video which did the basics. Most of the video contained a nudist family playing Frisbee on a beach. I think we only got that because the girls were being told what they'd be going through soon so they had to teach us something as well. When I was in the last year of high school (16) I was told the basics again.
That was the sum total of my sex education. No "talk" from my parents and nothing about STI's, condoms and anything else. Just "stick this thingy in here, thrust about a bit and wait nine months. Oh, and make sure you love her to".


----------



## errant_star (Jan 30, 2005)

In terms of elementary school I think it was grade 6 and it was basically the same thing except obviously I was in the group of girls. It was all about puberty at that point.

In high school we did it in girls PE and we got downright dirty at that point ... we had to pair up and practice putting condoms on each others hands ... oh it was lots of fun ... but we did learn alot about std's, the importance of safe sex, getting tested regularly ... the whole bit.

And nope no birds and bees talk at home ... ever ... at the time I was definately relieved! :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Jan 30, 2005)

You got to watch a video of a nudist family playing Frisbee on a beach??!!? :shock:   Man, that would never happen over here -we're way too nude-aphobic.    :roll:   

No, we were allowed to group together, both sexes, as long we were reading this boring textbook-style, very dry basic stuff.   We still giggled and acted stupid, of course.       Then we got more detailed stuff in girls' gym class, and somehow I remember ending up with a few pamphlets.   MY mom (bless her) never went into much detail, just warned me of what I _should not allow _ when I started dating.


----------



## Anubis (Jan 30, 2005)

nothing in primary school.
How to put on a condom in secondary + the biology of it all.
Payrents gave the basic "Get a girl pregnant and die!" speech.


.... its a wonder i'm so good


----------



## Corry (Jan 30, 2005)

My school did sex ed fairly extensively in middle school (6th, 7th, and 8th grade), and some in high school, too.  No talk from the parents...that would imply they cared.


----------



## John E. (Jan 30, 2005)

Friends combining knowledge, parents how to manual, nudie books andsomepretty wild young gals. We were taught something boring in school,henceI can't recall what they taught.

I was ten when i first played spin the bottle and some seriousmakeouttimes at twelve. Funny thing was is the girls knew more than Idid:scratch:

I had the most lenient parents of all, so I was keeper of the smut. Mymom kept finding them and throwing them out but my friends kept givingthem to me.


----------



## mad_malteaser (Jan 30, 2005)

ferny said:
			
		

> Most of the video contained a nudist family playing Frisbee on a beach.


 
Oh dear God, I remember that video! We also sat in a big circle in the playground and got shown some rather graphic pictures about pregnancy, which I recall rather well. 

I think I was about 9... yeah. All the usual, this is how babies are made, blah blah blah. Didn't learn about condoms, STI's and the like til we got to secondary school, by which point we'd pretty much picked up that sort of thing in all the girly magazines.


----------



## Unimaxium (Jan 30, 2005)

in my K-12 pvt school we were first taught about puberty and stuff in 4th grade, and every year since we've had some kind of education on the subject of puberty, sex, drugs, and other such things. It usually takes place of Physical education class for a month or 2. But I've never really had a birds-and-bees talk at home.


----------



## airgunr (Jan 30, 2005)

Never got any in school.  The most I got was when I was about 14 my mom came in and basically told me to keep my fly zipped or she'd cut "it" off.....

Most of my info came from Playboy magazines, peers and generally fumbling around....


----------



## vonnagy (Jan 30, 2005)

oh the good ol days of sex ed. I remember we had a bit that, but mostly abstinece talk. My high school had graduation class of 158 kids, 16 girls who should have graduated dropped out because they got knocked up. :lmao:


----------



## ferny (Jan 30, 2005)

> Oh dear God, I remember that video!


 See, I'm not alone!


----------



## loopy (Jan 30, 2005)

Our sex education was ok, not great. Basically just talked about STDS, Pregnancy, prevention and watched a bunch of really crappy "educational" movies about teens having sex. 

I went to Sex with Sue a couple months back when she came to our college. It was great, I think sex ed should be more like her show 

My mom tried to have the sex talk with me, I avoided it for the most part.


----------



## Corry (Jan 30, 2005)

The closest my parents ever came to having any kind of 'sex talk' with me, was when I was about 18...I had a guy friend that I worked with...my best friend at the time.  I was hanging out with him all the time...after work we'd almost always go to this all night diner and eat and talk.  That is really all we would do, and I was always totally honest with everything to my Mom...always told her truthfully where I was and who I was with and what he were doing.  I never gave her a reason to distrust me.  Anyway...she thought I was doing more, and tried to have a talk with me about getting on birth control.  It TOTALLY pissed me off and because of her mistrust (for NO reason) to this day, I tell her almost nothing about my social personal life.  Sounds harsh, but it's how I feel.  

So a word to you parents out there....don't accuse your children of lying if they've never given you a single reason to think they are!  

And have that sex talk eeeearly!


----------



## Artemis (Jan 30, 2005)

I have a funny story actually.
Yeh we had the usual sex ed, boring guy...made the whole thing sound dull..and then there was the woman in the shower bit that livend things up for 5 seconds.

Anyways, a mate gave me a condom as a joke...we always playd around like that, and he just went
"Here Dan, you wont need this"
and then you know, I gave it back, he went to take it and I just went "Wait ill keep it anyways" It was perfectly innocent, we had a laugh, and that was that.

Thing is, I was cleaning out my bad quickly before going to school..and...the damn thing re appeared and jumped in the air...and landed...there...infront of my mum. 

Luckily my parents trust me and I assured them that it was just a joke.

FUnny thing is my mum said she didnt know what it was at first, and I had already started explaining


----------



## Corry (Jan 30, 2005)

Haha....that's hilarious!  I remember when I was in Middle School I used to help my best friend at the time (who has since passed away  ) babysit her neices.  Well, Amber (my friend) would sneak up to her brother's room and steal one or two of the condoms.  On our walk home at night (my house was two blocks from her brothers, and she usually stayed the night at my house after we babysat), we'd open the condoms and hang them on this tree (which happened to be right next to the Catholic church :shock: I'm going to Hell)...there ended up being quite a few there...we called it the rubber tree.


----------



## Xmetal (Jan 30, 2005)

We got the Sex ed classes in Year 9-10, Oh what a hoot that class was! 
we learn't almost everyhing there was to learn (sex, drugs, raincoats, fit the Condom to the Cucumber...etc) A few of the guys pocketed some rubbers at the end and ran off to use them for other purposes....lol

You'd ocasionally see the odd condom blown up like a balloon floating around the playground.


----------



## Tammy (Jan 30, 2005)

The whole 5th grade went to the cafeteria to watch a film strip.  They talked about girl parts and how things worked.  They talked about boy parts and how things worked.  It was years before I figure out how the two got to mingling....


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 1, 2005)

hmmm nothing from parents... ok maybe basics  but for the year in elementary school I had a subject called "sex education" and we were taught about pregnancy, males and females and so on... in gimnasium (between elementary and high school) I had this subject too, but the main topic was condoms, pills and so on... And I think that now, in high school we all are perfectly educated


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 1, 2005)

hey?1 Did you have any practical lessons?


----------



## Scurra (Feb 1, 2005)

mentos_007 said:
			
		

> hey?1 Did you have any practical lessons?


 
Now there is an idea... 

I never actually had sex ed I don't think, and thankfully my parents couldn't bring themselves to talk to me about it. I think they figured I had my head pretty well screwed on when it came to that kind of thing. 

My parents are pretty easy going and can take a joke, so when I was ordering a bed for my uni flat before I moved in I specified a double that had a metal frame and went on to make a point to my mum that the frame would come in useful for handcuffs. The shop assistant looked worried but my mum just laughed.

So i guess I never had too much to worry about.


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 1, 2005)

In 5th grade they split up the boys and girls and let us see "the film" . In 10th grade health class, we got to see a more advanced film and some drawings of the reproductive system. My mother refused to talk about "those things" with me but my father tried. It was completely mortifying for a young girl.  :blushing: It wasn't even something that my friends talked about but we managed to figure out the "health" basics. At 18, I got a crash course in sexuality. What a disappointment.  :er: 

Now, in addition to the earlier lessons, my kids have a full section of health class that is devoted to sex ed. They learned to put condoms on bananas and WAY more details than I ever learned at their age. They also have the benefit of an understanding mother that knows that sex feels good and that if they are going to do things, they will do them regardless of my feelings about it. They talk to me freely about sex and they all also know that I will take them, without judgement or lengthly lecture, to get put on the pill or buy condoms. If they are going to do it, at least they will be safe.


----------



## mentos_007 (Feb 2, 2005)

wow. as far as I know, kids at the age of 10 -13 here have sex ed. as a subject at school and they learn things like family duties, how to look after babies and so on... but later they learn about how to do it safely  eh... we've never seen a "normal" film
btw. 2 or 3 years ago all the media here warned parents that schoold headmasters were promoting a sex-cartoon on sex ed. and the government banned it after a few days  it was a really dirty movie  not for kids definitely


----------



## Big Mike (Feb 2, 2005)

Sex education in North America seems to be more about "what not to show kids" than "what to teach them"  :roll:

Look at last year's Superbowl half time fiasco for example...there was a partially exposed breast for a second or two and the "media" were freaking out for weeks.  Yet most networks feature Lying, cheating, shooting, killing etc....all the time, and nobody seems to care.

I'm not a nudist or anything, but it really makes me mad when see how society has equated nudity with evil.

*If God had wanted us to be naked...we would have born that way*


----------



## Walt (Feb 4, 2005)

Mike's right. Hard to figure why people dance around the whole sex ed thing, as well as nudity in general, Get all inflamed when a breast is flashed on TV (especially not during a high cost ad spot) and it's alright to show people getting shot, beat and mutilated. Where is the lesson in this?


----------



## Shutterbug (Feb 4, 2005)

What is that George Carlin saying? "You can't make direct refferences to a womans genitailia without causing some hype, yet you can say 'Snatch that ***** and stick him in a box' on some cop show" yay America.

I taught myself, seriously. I lived in a neo-conservative town when I was in the 4th-5th grade age, and there was no way parents would pay tax dollars to show "that filth".So, I used the wonderful tool that is the internet... and a heart to heart with a female friend (NO THAT DOESN'T MEAN WHAT YOU THINK IT DOES KTHX) and I felt I knew the basics.

I got a good talk to in my freshman year of highschool about "Sex ed in this grade is no longer about abstinance, we know you do it anyways" and whatnot. It actually kind of bored me :\


----------



## Artemis (Feb 4, 2005)

To be honest some kids have sex before the movie is shown, its too late and doesnt teach you anything?

Whats so worrying about sex really though? It feels good, and it re populates the earth....thats what its for...how is it in any way wrong? If you dont wanna do it...dont....I mean its the same as eating nice food...Its a function thats needed to survive, and it feels nice...thats it...


----------



## aghastpumpkin (Feb 4, 2005)

Artemis said:
			
		

> I have a funny story actually.
> Yeh we had the us...........................didnt know what it was at first, and I had already started explaining



I was there mate! It was in your hallway, and it was hilarious. I couldn't stop laughing. And yes the lady in the shower bit was, er, very interesting!
I was asked to lube up a condom and attempt to blow it up, and embarrasingly it kept exploding. It was to teach us what lube is safe with condoms and what lube is not, as some things cause condoms to explode. Nice.
But I disagree about your last comment Artemis.
Sex isn't just a ncie thing we do the populate the earth, it can be more sophisticated and more interesting than that. We are one of I think three species on the whole planet that can have sex for fun and enjoy it, it's just a lot more than having kids, that's why we do it so much and invent crazy toys and stimulants.
I mean, as a recent advert for a electric shaver that you can use with water says, who would have thought up girls dancing around thin metal poles? As humans we seem to spend all our imagination on sex! We think of it as so much more than just a nice way of populating the earth. We're obsessed with it and for good reason I can tell you from my own experience. ROFL.


----------



## Artemis (Feb 4, 2005)

aghastpumpkin said:
			
		

> I was there mate! It was in your hallway, and it was hilarious. I couldn't stop laughing. And yes the lady in the shower bit was, er, very interesting!
> I was asked to lube up a condom and attempt to blow it up, and embarrasingly it kept exploding. It was to teach us what lube is safe with condoms and what lube is not, as some things cause condoms to explode. Nice.
> But I disagree about your last comment Artemis.
> Sex isn't just a ncie thing we do the populate the earth, it can be more sophisticated and more interesting than that. We are one of I think three species on the whole planet that can have sex for fun and enjoy it, it's just a lot more than having kids, that's why we do it so much and invent crazy toys and stimulants.
> I mean, as a recent advert for a electric shaver that you can use with water says, who would have thought up girls dancing around thin metal poles? As humans we seem to spend all our imagination on sex! We think of it as so much more than just a nice way of populating the earth. We're obsessed with it and for good reason I can tell you from my own experience. ROFL.


 
LOl...Im not gonna comment on the last thing you put.

As for what I said...essentially we agree, all my point was trying to grasp was why cover it up?


----------



## Corry (Feb 5, 2005)

Here's the thing, Artemis...at such a young age, most are no where NEAR responsible enough to be having children and starting a family.  This is just my own observations, but I see a lot more teen parents neglecting or mistreating thier children, than parents that wait until they are ready to have children.  I'm 22 and I'M not ready.  Some teens think they are, but then after they have kids, they realize that they can no longer act like a kid.  That's when the regret sets in.  Some people will even start to resent their children. Trust me on that one...I'm one of the resented children. I'm NOT saying that every teen parent is like that.  I have seen some very good young parents.  I'm also not saying that sex is wrong.  By no means is it wrong, but it's also not something to just fool around with.  Serious emotions are involved.  

Ok...I'm done now...but I COULD go on a lot longer on this subject!!!!


----------



## Artemis (Feb 5, 2005)

Your perfectly right Core...I just feel

If you gonna have sex, use protection
If you forgot to bring some, leave your pants on...


----------



## DarkEyes (Feb 5, 2005)

Well, here in OZ land we were taught nearly everything over 'bout 5 lessons in health-ED in High school.


----------



## magali (Feb 6, 2005)

Well, when I read this thread, I couldn't remember since when I knew about how sex works...

I think I always know all the basics about anatomy, because nudity was not a taboo at home (I saw all my family naked when I was a baby, and a child, and...). And my mother gave us more explainations about differences about girls and boys. It was as natural as to learn how to brush the teeth. So I quite always know that "the boys are not born in cabbages" and "the girls are not born in roses" (sorry for the translations from french, maybe it's not understandable...).

Sex ed at school was quite boring and inexistant.

When I was a teen, many groups made AIDS (and other sex deceases) prevention campaigns. They teached (and always do it) people how to use condom... I learned more from they than from sex ed at school !


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Feb 6, 2005)

Sex ed in the UK is patchy at best. But then, we all know that girls get pregnant from sitting on warm toilet seats.


----------



## magali (Feb 6, 2005)

Hertz van Rental said:
			
		

> But then, we all know that girls get pregnant from sitting on warm toilet seats.



it explains a lot...


----------

